# Sharp sand?



## jay (22 Jun 2009)

Hey people, 

Sure i have read about not using sharp sand in an aquarium before, but only if there are sand sifting fauna in the tank (corydoras etc) If it were washed, could it be used in an aquarium as a foreground?


----------



## TDI-line (22 Jun 2009)

I've used silver sand before, and that was a big mistake.

Even after thoroughly washed, there were loads of floating particles and frothy surface scum.

I personally would not use sharp sand, unless laying a patio.


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jun 2009)

go to argos and get the Â£3 bag of sand and then use that, or do what i am doing in my next scape (yes NEXT SCAPE) and use some plain pea gravel to make stony areas. Tony (Tonser) has used it to perfection in his scape.


----------



## jay (23 Jun 2009)

Yeh i figured it would be a pain to wash. its just ive had some laying around since i did my patio and it been pelted down from rain for months and looks great with the stones. just like a river bed.


Really dont like the look of play sand in a nature aquarium.... too fine.
Just did'nt want to have to fork out again for more ADA stuff.

Maybe play sand mixed with a little more course stuff and a load of pea gravel thrown in.


----------

